

Show HN: FoundersKit – $6k of discounts for the best startup tools for only $39 - fredrivett
https://founderskit.co/?ref=hackernews

======
fredrivett
Hey all!

Dylan, Mike and I have been working on this project for a few months and are
super excited to finally release it into the wild!

FoundersKit is a bundle of the best tools & services to help founders launch
and build startups. The bundle consists of 68 deals which are valued at
$6,268. We've kept the bar really high, only including tools & services we
really recommend.

We'll be adding deals to the site as we go (with lots already in the pipeline)
to keep the bundle slowly growing. The membership is valid for one years
access to all the discounts.

Let us know if you have any questions or feedback. We’ll be around all day!

~~~
brandonlipman
Really like the collection. I saw this the other day when you posted it on
Product Hunt.
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/founderskit](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/founderskit)

~~~
fredrivett
Hey Brandon, thanks for the kind words :)

------
eonw
arent you getting paid for these referrals? Why would an end user pay you for
these free trials? i think you'd be better off to just list them with
affiliate links and call it a day. buying discounts doesnt make any sense to
me... but good luck with it.

~~~
pki
this is pretty much my thought, a lot of these are offered anyway, and often
for completely free.. why pay $39 for a bunch of affiliate links?

~~~
mynameisntbob
You have a great point. However, we are NOT using affiliate links, and we are
NOT collecting any commission at all.

Every deal on FoundersKit is a unique partnership between us and the specific
company. It took us about 4 months to establish all of the existing
relationships. We are even still working on more partnerships to add more
value to the bundle (as Fred mentioned).

A lot of the companies on our bundle do have an affiliate program but our
coupons are not associated with that, and offer a higher discount (or longer
trial).

Great example would be Grasshopper - $125 credits are not handed out to
affiliates. Affiliates get $100 kick back, we do not take any kick back.

Please do comment back if you have an example from our site where our
discounts offer the same value as an affiliate program. We would love to
address it.

Thanks for taking the time to leave feedback :)

Best, Dylan

~~~
pki
My apologies on the affiliate link thing then, all of your "Visit Site" links
on each deal append `?ref=founderskit.co` to the end of the url.

Some of them, like crazyegg, hand out the same discount to everyone without
paying for it - see
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Acrazyegg.com+"Egg+is+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Acrazyegg.com+"Egg+is+happy+to+provide+you+an+exclusive+FREE+trial+of+90+days"&filter=0)

Platejoy, another on your list, offers coupon code TRYPJ (I used this a while
ago) for the same discount without paying for it, publicly.

There's a lot more, but those are the two that stood out because I recently
used the trial/coupons. For quite a large number of your offers in the bundle,
you can get the same offer at no cost just by googling sitename + coupon.
Maybe not offered by the copmany directly, but still freely claimable via
another deal site.

Personally, I don't mean any offense, but I would likely pass on this.

I would be more interested in say, a $99 bundle that provided services for a
bunch of these SaaS for a year or longer, not "first month free" or "$10 off
first purchase" or anything like that. A lot of your discounts aren't
lifetime, but a small amount off the first month - which is really just not
very "deal like" to me.

------
danielkempe
Great selection of deals!! Awesome man!

~~~
fredrivett
Thanks man! We're really excited by the partners we've got on board so far,
plus those that are in the pipeline :)

